# Total Crash beim Zocken



## Tuneup (24. Juli 2009)

Und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem (oder hatte).
Ein Kumpel und ich waren am Zocken (Crysis Warhead, alles Maximum; Also war rechner doch recht stark belastet). So ca. nach 30 Minuten ging der PC ohne Vorwarnung einfach aus.

Wir starteten neu, aber es passierte nichts. Dann haben wir meinen Monitor an die andere Grafikkarte (System siehe hier) angeschlossen.
Dann bekamen wir einen schwarzen Bildschirm mit weißer Schrift.
Dieser wollte uns mitteilen das mein BIOS sich verabschiedet hatte.

Darauf hin haben wir den Rechner aufgemacht und die Batterie des Bios rausgenommen, und nach ca 3 Minuten wieder eingelegt.
Dann fuhr der PC relativ normal hoch...
Aber ist dann aufm Desktop eingefroren.
Dann haben wir wieder neugestartet, und nun sitz ich hier...

Im Moment läufts...
Aber ich weiß nicht wie es ausseiht wenn ich wieder runterfahre (probieren möchte ich es nicht^^)...

Meine Frage; Was zum Teufel war das Ôo
Temperatur?!? Aber das hätte doch nicht mein BIOS lahm gelegt, oder doch?!?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## kelevra (24. Juli 2009)

Ich tippe wie du schon vermutest auf die Temp. Aus Selbstschutz geht der Rechner aus. Evtl. startet er nicht sofort fehlerfrei wenn du ihm nicht zeit zum abkühlen lässt.

Tipp, lass ihn mal paar minuten abkühlen, schau dann mal nach den temps (everest oder HWInfo)

auch mal unter Last überprüfen, wie die Temperaturen sind.


----------



## M4jestix (24. Juli 2009)

Hi, 

erstmal herzlich willkommen bei PCGHX!

Zu deinem Problem:

Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen was du schreibst mit "Monitor an die andere GraKa angeschlossen"?

Das Sys in dem Link hat nur eine GraKa. Ist das das Sys welches sich ausgeschalten hat oder ein anderes?

Läuft der gecrashte PC jetzt wieder normal? Hast du mal die Temps kontrolliert? Bzw was hast du mit dem Rechner seit dem Neustart noch gemacht?

MfG


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Ne, das Sys hat 2 Grafikkarten...2mal GTX260
Und ja, bis grade lief das System.

Hab BF2 gezockt, und nebenbei die Temp der Grafik mit Rivatuner mitschreiben lassen.
Nachdem ich BF2 beendet habe lag die temp bei ca 65°C
Also nichts beängstigendes...

Kurz danach, ca 15mins nach dem ich gezockt habe gings wieder aus, selbes Problem -.-
Hatte jetzt aber keine Lust mehr die Batterie wieder rauszunehmen^^

Ich weiß nun nicht wie warm die CPU war, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen das die sehr warm war...

Denke daher das das doch nichts mit den Temps zu tun hat...


----------



## Equilibrium (25. Juli 2009)

wie warm wird denn der Chipsatz?


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2009)

Was für ein Netzteil ist drinn? Ich hoffe eins mit guter Qualität , dann können wir das nämlcih ausschließen.


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Kann leider nur sagen das die Temp der GraKa bei 65°C lag.
Um mir den Rest anzuschauen hatte ich keine Zeit mehr...

Edit:
Wegen Netzteil, Marke etc. hab ich grad mal keine Ahnung^^
Ich denke das beste ist wenn ich Montag den Rechner mal zum IT-Service bringe, denke das ist das einzig sinnvolle...


----------



## Equilibrium (25. Juli 2009)

ja um Geld rauszuwerfen schon! lass Dir doch hier helfen!


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Wie denn? Ich bekomm ihn ja nicht mal mehr ans Laufen.

Ich sitz grad am Laptop...

Edit:
Habs grad nochmal probiert (drittes mal heute) und habe es nun geschafft ihn im abgesicherten Modus zu starten.
Hatte den Plan ihn jetzt mal richtig runterzufahren. Sollte ich noch irgendwas anderes machen?


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juli 2009)

Die restlichen Temps von Chipsatz und CPU wären auf jeden Fall noch interessant. Zudem hat ja nfsgame schon gefragt: Welches NT ist verbaut?

Evtl liegts auch daran!

MfG


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Ok, ich schreib ma ab was aufn Netzgerät steht..
Ist NoName 

"FSP Group Inc."
"Model No: FSP650-80GLN"

Mit wie gesagt 650W...

Ich muss vllt. dazu sagen das ich gestern (bevor er da serste mal abgestürtzt ist SLI aktiviert habe, damit ich Crysis ohne laggs zocken kann...
Hab ich mit SLI vllt. das NT überlastet?


----------



## Equilibrium (25. Juli 2009)

Das kann sein, aber dann würde das NT nur kurz aussteigen und später wieder seinen Dienst verrichten.

Oder hat es komisch gerochen?


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Nene, gerochen hats nicht.


----------



## Equilibrium (25. Juli 2009)

hast denn ein anderes NT da um zu testen?

ansonsten klingt das für mich auch ganz schwer nach Mobo, dass den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Ne, hab kein anderes NT hier...
Oh man ey...das gibts nicht, aber wie kann denn das sein das das einfach abraucht wenn man normal am Zocken ist.


----------



## Equilibrium (25. Juli 2009)

dafür gibt es keine erklärungen, dass muss man so hin nehmen. Ich kenn das selber.

€: sehe grad, dass Du nen Nvidia Chipsatz daruf hast. Die werden ja gerne mal ganz warm bzw. heiß. Vielleicht hat der das zeitliche gesegnet.


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juli 2009)

Ich würde - wenn du die Möglichkeit hast - trotzdem mal zum Tast das NT tauschen. Wäre auch nicht schlecht gerade wegen SLI mal ein Markennetzteil zu verwenden.
Nachdem der Rechner nach kurzer Zeit wieder normal hochfährt muss das NT nicht zwangsläufig defekt sein. Kann auch sein das es einfach nicht genug Leistung bereitstellen kann um die Komponenten über längere Zeit zu versorgen.

Hast du schon mal die restlichen Temps gecheckt? Evtl mal trotzdem die CPU mit Prime auslasten und schaun wie heiss die unter Volllast wird. 

Hast du OCed? Welchen CPU-Kühler verwendest du? Hattest du den PC schon mal auf und dir den Kühler nach evtl grober Verschmutzung kontrolliert? 

MfG


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Ne, restliche Temps noch nicht gecheckt. Im abgesicherten Modus hab ich nichts zum Laufen gebracht.

Hab auch schon öfters mit SLI gezockt, ist ja nicht so das ich den Rechner erst seit kurzem habe...

CPU-Kühler hab ich nur den Standart-Kühler von Intel. Die CPU läuft aber mit Standarttakt, 2,4 Ghz...

Hatte den Rechner in den letze 48 Stunden bestimmt 5mal auf 
Und grobe verschmutzungen eig. nicht, nur nen bisschen Staub...


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juli 2009)

Wie nichts zum laufen gebracht? Ist dir der Rechner eingefroren oder hat er sich sehr bald wieder ausgeschalten, ...?

Wenn es nicht an den Temps liegen sollte wenn du die mal checken kannst würde ich folgendermassen vorgehen: RAM und GraKas ausbauen, Nochmals BIOS-Reset und dann mal klein anfangen: Nur eine GraKa, RAM auf Minimalbesetzung mit 1 Riegel, .... Nachdem du kein anderes NT auftreiben kannst um das mal zu tauschen könntest du somit zumindest mal austesten ob der Rechner läuft wenn das NT nur einen Teil der Leistung bereitstellen muss.

MfG


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Gibt Neuigkeiten...

1.: Hab Batterie nochmal rausgenommen, und nun läuft er wieder.
Hab mal SLI ausgemacht, hoffe so das NT entlasten zu können...

CPU Temp: 26°C
Kern1: 30°C
Kern2: 30°C
Kern3: 28°C
Kern4: 34°C

GPU1: 48°C
GPU2: 47°C

Motherboard: 32°C

SPP: 53°C (Was das ist weiß ich nicht)
MCP: 120°C (Wtf ist das, warum ist das so heiß?!?)

Mehr kann ich aus Everest nicht ablesen


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juli 2009)

Die Temps sind nehm ich mal an im Idle? Mal dazu noch Prime testen.....

Zu der SPP und MCP- Temp kann ich leider nichts sagen weil mein Everest beide Werte unter Sensoren nicht mal hat. 

Um die endgültige Fehlerquelle evtl weiter einschränken zu können würde ich an deiner Stelle trotzdem mal wie schon gesagt einen Teil der HW ausbauen und mit dem verbliebenen Komponenten verschiedene Stresstests laufen lassen. ZUm zocken muss es ja nicht Crysis sein da du bestimmt auch andere Spiele hast die die CPU oder GraKa einigermassen auslasten und kein SLI benötigen.

MfG


----------



## nfsgame (25. Juli 2009)

ÄÄhhmm *hust* MCP ist die Northbridge . DAS ist eindeutig viieel zu warm.


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juli 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> ÄÄhhmm *hust* MCP ist die Northbridge . DAS ist eindeutig viieel zu warm.



Oh! Da haste recht. Könnte/Müsste auch die Fehlerquelle sein!!


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Liegt nun eit fast 3 Stunden bei 122°C...
Vielleicht ein Anzeigefehler?!?

Gibts noch andere Programme womit ich das mal Überprüfen könnte?


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juli 2009)

Könnte evtl schon ein Anzeigefehler sein. Zur Kontrolle könntest du mal HW-Monitor installieren.

Ansonsten: Was sagt ein Hand-test. Kannst auch mal schaun was ein Fieberthermometer anzeigt wenn du das an den Kühler der NB hältst.

MfG


----------



## fpsJunkie (25. Juli 2009)

manche MB ham da nen kleinen Lüfter druf, dreht der noch?


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

HAb den Rechner grade aus gemacht, um ma mit der Hand den Kühlkörper der Northbridge "anzufassen"...
Es war warm, aber auf keinen Fall 120°C...

Bzw, er fährt nun nicht mehr hoich. Hab grade keinen Bock nochmal die Batterie rauszunehmen, weil ich dazu wieder die Soundkarte ausbauen müsste, und die Batterie an einer ziemlich unzugänglichen Stelle liegt...


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juli 2009)

Zum Bios-reset sollte es auch einen Jumper aufm Board geben, dann kannst dir das mit der Batterie sparen.

Der Kühler muss nicht zwangsläufig die 120°C haben! Wie lange kannst denn die Hand auf dem Kühler halten bevors dir zu warm wird? 

Nimm mal wirklich ein Thermometer um die Temp zu messen.

Hast du HW-Monitor schon mal installiert?

MfG


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Musste die Hand nicht wegnehmen, wurde mir nicht zu heiß...
Und HW-Monitor ist installed, aber da find ich die Temp nicht.

Ich hab da nicht so einen Knopf gesehen...hab das ASUS P5N32-SLI

Hier ein Bild
http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2007/02/asus_p5n32e_sli_plus/overview1.jpg

Kannst mir den Knopf dadruf vllt. makieren?
Dankö


----------



## Equilibrium (25. Juli 2009)

im Bios solltest Du die Temps auch auslesen können.


----------



## M4jestix (25. Juli 2009)

Das ist kein Knop sondern wenn dann evtl einer der beiden Jumper die den du kurz umstecken musst um das Bios zurückzusetzen. Musst mal im Handbuch nachschaun für was die da sind. 

MfG


----------



## Tuneup (25. Juli 2009)

Stimmt, so stehts auch im handbuch, nur blöd das dieser dämliche Jumper direkt unter einer Grafikkarte liegt -.-
Sher intelligent gemacht das Board...


----------



## Tuneup (6. August 2009)

Ey sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Sowas inkompetentes.

Hab mein Rechner ja zum IT-Services gebracht...
So, das wa sjetzt kommt ist echt der Hammer...

1.) Haben die ganze 1 1/2 Wochen gebrauch um das wiede rin gang zu bekommen
2.) Haben sie nen Mainboard eingebaut was zu klein ist. Meine Soundkarte (die die übrigesn behalten haben, warscheinlich gedacht ich merk das nicht -.-) passt nicht rein.
Die Grakas liegen fast aufeinander...

Das ist echt die Höhe

Hätte ich mal auf euch gehört und es wirklcih selbst angegangen, son  Dreck...
Sowas inkompetentes hab ich echt noch nicht gesehen..


----------



## bschicht86 (6. August 2009)

Da lag bestimmt der Kühlkörper nicht richtig auf der Northbridge auf.

Hatte ich auch mal. Lief eine Weile, plötzlich (im BIOS) Rechner aus und...
... Board Tod.


----------



## The_Joker (7. August 2009)

TuneUp, ab zurück in Laden und umtauschen lassen. Nimm noch n Zeugen mit. Wenn se nich tuen, kommste mit n Anwalt. Klingt mir sehr nach Betrug.


----------



## Tuneup (7. August 2009)

Hab natürlich sofort angerufen, als ob ich mir das gefallen lassen würde...

Also, wenns euch interessiert wies jetzt weiter geht:

Hab da angerufen und erstmal gefragt wo die meine Soundkarte gelassen haben.
Da meinte der die würde in dem Karton liegen, aber das tut sie eben nicht. Da war er schon leicht genervt.
Dann meint er er würde gleich nochmal nachschauen und mich zurückrufen.

10 Minuten später klingelt Telefon, der Chef von dem Saftladen...
Er meint dann nen Azubi hätte das Ding ausgebaut und inne Ecke gelegt, wo sie es dann nicht mehr zuordnen konnten und sie es in ihre, ich zitiere "Grabbelkiste" zu der anderen hardware gelegt haben, die Sie benutzen um Hardware auszutauschen, um halt herauszufinden wo bei einem Rechner das problem liegt.

Er meint es würde ihnen leid tun und bla...
Die bestellen mir jetzt nen neues Mainboard, was groß genug ist und bauen mir die Soundkarte wieder ein.

Das war das letzte mal das ich bei denen, bzw. generell bei so nem laden war...
In Zukunft werde ich versuchen sowas zuerst selbst in die Hand zu nehmen.

Bin mal gespannt was die nun an Geld haben wollen, für Ihren "Service"...Das Mainboard etc fällt ja unter Garantie...


----------



## The_Joker (7. August 2009)

Ich würde denen die Soundkarte in Rechnung stellen. Hoffe du hats die rechnung noch, von der. Und was heißt bitte ein größeres? Wenn dann nur das, was bei dir auch wirklich n Defekt bzw. kapput gegangen is. Drücke die mal fest beide Dauen, das de Soundkarte wieder bekommst & das es wirklich die richtige is. Naja, wenn du für das Board auch na was hinlegen sollst, dann kannste dir auch gleich das Geld rückerstatten lassen & wo anders das Board nochmal kaufen. Ich würde den Laden im übrigen melden.


----------



## Tuneup (8. August 2009)

Ich bekomm mein altes Board wieder. Also das gleiche Modell was mir abgeraucht ist, halt nur in Neu^^

Daher weiß ich das das alles passt und das der IFX-14 auch drauf passt.

Und wie und wo sollte ich den laden melden?


----------



## The_Joker (8. August 2009)

Ich würde das dem Verbraucherschutz melden. Allternativ, würde ich mal den Redateuren den Fall melden & anfrangen, welche Schritte du einleiten kannst.


----------



## Tuneup (14. August 2009)

Solangsam gehen die mir richtig aufn Sack.
Letzte Woche Donerstag sollten die mir nen neues Mobo bestellen (kann ich nicht selbst, wegen der Garantie, ich müsste das Mobo dann ja zahlen^^)...
Und bis heute haben die kein neues mobo besorgen können -.-

Ich frag mich ja wo die bestellen das das so lange dauert -.-


----------



## The_Joker (14. August 2009)

Setz ihnen eine Frist, bis wann das MoBo da zu sein hat. Ansonsten gibts Post vom Anwalt o. deine Kohle zurück und zwar die Gesamtsumme, ohne Abzüge. Bsw. das Board hat zum Zeitpunkts deines Erwerbs, 180,-€ gekostet. Also verlangst du dann die 180,-€ zurück. Das war jetz nur n Bsp., da ich den Kaufpreis nicht kenne.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (14. August 2009)

Ich würde wenn ich dich wär! Das Geld zurückverlangen! Den Q6600 verkaufen und dann auf einen AM3 unterbau setzten! Damit haste dann mehr Power! Als jetzt mit dem Q6600!


----------



## Tuneup (15. August 2009)

Aber ich hab jetzt schon den IFX-14 hie zu Hause stehen, und warte nur aufs neue Board.
und der IFX-14 den ich hier habe ist für Sockel LGA-775


----------



## AMD64X2-User (15. August 2009)

Dann kaufste halt noch das Retetion Kit für AM3!


----------

